# SoWo 2014?



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So who's all going? I've got my room at the Helendorf, and I know at least a couple of you are going! 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

What is it?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BenandAmanda said:


> What is it?


 http://www.southernworthersee.com/ 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

That looks awesome!!! But I have to work that weekend


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Nobody? Really

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Wish I could looks like a really cool show. I guess its just gonna be Eureka Springs only this year for me.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BenandAmanda said:


> Wish I could looks like a really cool show. I guess its just gonna be Eureka Springs only this year for me.


It's funny, the show isn't even the main reason I go. I go to just hang out with fellow dubbers and enjoy the mountain roads and rivers. The show is cool and all, but the way dubs take over the town is just as awesome!


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

drtechy said:


> It's funny, the show isn't even the main reason I go. I go to just hang out with fellow dubbers and enjoy the mountain roads and rivers. The show is cool and all, but the way dubs take over the town is just as awesome!


That's my favorite part of a vw show taking over the town. This is my first watercooled VW and can't wait to show it off.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

you already know ill be there.


----------



## iamdsj (Oct 19, 2012)

I plan on being there, I will be bringing my 12 turbo beetle and my dad will bring his 60s beetle from Texas! I can't wait!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I just booked a room.... Now to talk the wife into it :laugh:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

so far for me. have always wanted to go. Maybe me and my buddy will try next year when his gti is done


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> I just booked a room.... Now to talk the wife into it :laugh:


LOL, book first then talk, smart man! Easier to ask for forgiveness than permission lol


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah that was my thoughts but not going to plan so far...

Apparently she doesn't want to walk around a car show while being 8 months pregnant...geez the excuses women come up with :screwy: 


I thought I could mask it with a "nice getaway at a B&B for a weekend in the mountains" but... 

Well at least it won't cost me anything if (when) I lose this battle and have to cancel the reservations. or I find a way to go by myself but risk coming home to an empty house. Decisions decisions lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

2 WEEKS!!!!!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> 2 WEEKS!!!!!
> 
> posted using tapatalk


I am thinking of going since I didn't make T.O.D. this year. Is it a pretty cool event? And more importantly are there still rooms available?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> I am thinking of going since I didn't make T.O.D. this year. Is it a pretty cool event? And more importantly are there still rooms available?


SOWO to me is the best VW event in the country. Sure there's no racing or anything like that, but its by far the best atmosphere you could ask for in a show. Plus the mountain roads, and TOD isn't far away either. I plan on hitting up TOD while I'm down there. As for hotel space, not sure.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

If I can get some of these jobs finished Ill be there but Im kinda behind right now.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Does anyone know the address of where the show is? I cant find it anywhere.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Helen, GA. It takes over the town lol

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Ive just found hotels all around Helen GA and didn't know how close they are to the show


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BugzLife said:


> Ive just found hotels all around Helen GA and didn't know how close they are to the show


The main part of the show is about 2-3 blocks east, at least i think its east lol, of the helendorf inn. They have all the info on southernworthersee.com.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

drtechy said:


> The main part of the show is about 2-3 blocks east, at least i think its east lol, of the helendorf inn. They have all the info on southernworthersee.com.
> 
> posted using tapatalk


Thanx Doc...Im tryin to put together a convoy right now but Im pretty sure Ill be there anyways.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BugzLife said:


> Thanx Doc...Im tryin to put together a convoy right now but Im pretty sure Ill be there anyways.


Cool, where you coming from?

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Cool, where you coming from?
> 
> posted using tapatalk


Johnson city Tn


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BugzLife said:


> Johnson city Tn


Not far at all then! Nice!


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a garage full of mods that I have been buying a little at a time while Im waiting for my warranty to run out. It wouldn't take too much pursueding for me to go ahead and put it all together and road trip to SOWO...but with all the problems Ive had with my lil hot rod, Im thinking I should just wait it out. ?Opinions?


----------



## vwlennon67 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'll be there!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

BugzLife said:


> I have a garage full of mods that I have been buying a little at a time while Im waiting for my warranty to run out. It wouldn't take too much pursueding for me to go ahead and put it all together and road trip to SOWO...but with all the problems Ive had with my lil hot rod, Im thinking I should just wait it out. ?Opinions?


Where is the fun in having mods and not use them. It's like having Taylor Swift in your Bedroom but waiting until she matures  Now go and install those mods.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

IndyTTom said:


> Where is the fun in having mods and not use them. It's like having Taylor Swift in your Bedroom but waiting until she matures  Now go and install those mods.


Well since you put it that way! Is it wrong that I succumb to that logic?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

BugzLife said:


> Well since you put it that way! Is it wrong that I succumb to that logic?


Besides, depending on the Mods you install it may or may not invalidate your warranty since they would have to prove that the particular Part failed because of your mod.
I know what I would do if I had Taylor Swift in my Bedroom


----------



## cjohn62 (Jul 1, 2012)

My Corgi and I are going. We're staying down in Norcross (dog friendly using points). I plan to be in Helen both Saturday and Sunday, and possibly Friday afternoon. 

2013.5 VW Beetle Convertible Turbo (Gen 3) 6 - sad manual, Coral Blue and Beige

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Checking in Friday afternoon, cant wait! :beer:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

It's seriously all I can think about now lol, screw work, when is SOWO getting here lol! I'm checking in on Thursday late afternoon/night


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Im a SOWO virgin, do we just park on the street?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BugzLife said:


> Im a SOWO virgin, do we just park on the street?


If you plan to show its on the main field, if you're just chilling you'll see, there's parking lots and grassy areas where people park to show off their rides. 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanx Doc, Im not showin', Im just goin'....but I will have her bathed and ready for a weekend in the woods! :thumbup:


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

HOLY SCHNITZEL...this weekend is taking FOREVER to get here! :banghead:


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

drtechy said:


> If you plan to show its on the main field, if you're just chilling you'll see, there's parking lots and grassy areas where people park to show off their rides.
> 
> posted using tapatalk


Things have changed a bit this year. First year they are charging to show...$20 for the main field. $10 to park on the main drag of Edelweiss. There are other parking areas too that are free. 

Its my favorite VW show of the year. This will be our 4th year in a row going and I can't wait. Not showing anything this year, but I'm fine with that. Less stress on Saturday! Looking forward to seeing some Beetles


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Seeing a lot of caravanning pictures online, can't wait to leave tomorrow! 

posted using tapatalk


----------

